# Mayor Sheila Dixon indicted



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*

**Baltimore mayor indicted for perjury, theft; Democrat faces 12-counts...*

Baltimore Mayor Sheila A. Dixon was charged today with 12 counts of felony theft, perjury, fraud and misconduct in office, becoming the city's first sitting mayor to be criminally indicted.

The case stems in part from at least $15,348 in gifts Dixon allegedly received from her former boyfriend, prominent city developer Ronald H. Lipscomb, while she was City Council president. She also is accused of using as much as $3,400 in gift cards, some donated to her office for distribution to "needy families," to purchase Best Buy electronics and other items for herself and her staff.

Lipscomb was not indicted in the Dixon case, but he and City Councilwoman Helen L. Holton were charged this week in a separate $12,500 bribery scheme. Both cases grew out of a nearly three-year probe by the state prosecutor into City Hall corruption.

The investigation has hung over Dixon, a Democrat, even as she became the city's first female mayor and oversaw a significant decrease in the city's homicide rate, reducing killings to a 20-year low. Viewed as an energetic and charismatic leader, she has earned praise from residents for implementing an easy-to-use recycling program and displaying a willingness to tackle the city's systemic racial and economic disparities.

It is unclear what the indictment will mean for the mayor. She has pledged to remain focused on her job, and many local officials rallied behind her today. But even ceremonial events will take on new dimensions. Many wondered today, for example, whether Dixon will appear with president-elect Barack Obama next week when he makes a planned stop in the city.

Full Story & Videos: http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/local/baltimore_city/bal-dixon0109,0,3147190.story


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

kwflatbed Many wondered today said:


> Why shouldn't she attend?...
> She's innocent until proven guilty. She should be right there alongside the Illinois Governor and Casey Anthony showing support for our president-elect!
> :baby13:


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> Baltimore Mayor Sheila A. Dixon was charged today with 12 counts of felony theft, perjury, fraud and misconduct in office, becoming the city's first sitting mayor to be criminally indicted.
> 
> Dixon, a Democrat


Anyone else notice a pattern emerging here?

Rod Blagojevich (D)

Kwame Kilpatrick (D)

Sheila Dixon (D)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

They are all tied to Obama in some way.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Anyone else notice a pattern emerging here?
> 
> Rod Blagojevich (D)
> 
> ...


What about Marzilla..Wilkerson...Turner..Coupe De Val ( crossing fingers )


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm going to amaze everybody into thinking I'm psychic by predicting that the next four years will be jam packed with this sort of thing.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

mikemac64 said:


> Who's next in B-mo? Clay Davis or Clay Davis? God I miss The Wire.


Lol i was thinking the same thing....Shhhhiiiiiiitttttt


----------

